# Supprimer les mails sur tous les appareils en une fois.



## Anne Duranton (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Jusqu'à maintenant, je supprime tous mes mails sur chaque appareils (J'ai un iMac, un MacbookPro, et iPhone et un iPad.).
Mais j'aimerais donc savoir s'il est possible de supprimer définitivement les mails sur tous les appareils quand on le supprime sur un.
Plus simplement, j'aimerais, quand je supprime un mail sur mon iPhone par exemple, ne pas avoir à les supprimer AUSSI sur mon iMac, iPad, MacbookPro.
Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Août 2012)

Possible sous certaines conditions. 

1) que ton / tes comptes ail soient configuré en IMAP ( si POP a marche pas) pour info si compte hotmail c'est POP seulement

2) En imap il faut en plus configuré les boites pour qu'aucun mail ne soit conservé sur la machine

( et ça pour chaque appareil ) sur mail par exemple dans les pref du compte


----------



## ktophe (5 Août 2012)

L'idéal est d'avoir un compte email xxx@me.com.

Là c'est la synchro totale. Surpression, lecture, archivage...


----------

